# Food feels stuck in my throat & chest!



## nogutsnoglory

The past 2 days I have found that food feels clogged in my throat and chest as it's going down. It last for a while and I know it can't possibly still be stuck in my throat. I have no clue what this is about. Does this mean I'm inflamed in my throat and chest? Crohn's can affect anywhere from mouth to anus. Maybe it's ulceration from acid? I haven't had much reflux lately since I eliminated the offending foods.

Any ideas?


----------



## Tummyache

I have this happen from time to time a well, but more frequently in the last year or so.  Glad I mentioned it to the GI on Thursday when I had the pre-proceedure visit for the scheduled colonoscopy + endoscopy with biopsies this coming Tuesday, Oct 2.  He said that he will also do an "esophagus dilation" as well because of the swallowing difficulties. Evidently the ED is a balloon dilation through the endoscope which is done under anesthesia - how handy to get everything done at once since they are going to knock me out anyway.  I suspect there is scaring and strictures from all the years of having nausea with episodes of vomiting + diarrhea.  So, would recommend you mention it to your GI too, because, evidently they can fix it.


----------



## Clash

Also with iron deficiency anemia you can get dysphagia. My son experienced the trouble swallowing like food was getting stuck in his throat and he couldn't swallow past it. He was anemic at the time and they said that it sometime causes trouble with swallowing and discussed something called esophogeal web? I'm sure that is also something an endoscopy could reveal.


----------



## acheallova

I just thought my throat was swelling.  My GI got me right in for endoscopy and dilation. He said everything looked good though. The only downfall to ED is that over time the throat restricts again.  I just have to swallow more slowly and take all my dreaded meds one at a time to ensure i don't choke. Best of luck to u!! Good luck Tummyache its really not bad, but you do have a sore throat for a few days. - hugs-


----------



## nogutsnoglory

That's great if it can be fixed by dilation through an endoscopy. I need to schedule a colonoscopy and endoscopy soon.


----------



## Earnellzwifey

OMG I can not believe you posted this question. I also have been having the feeling of food and some of my meds being stuck in my throat.

This morning I was eating a biscuit and I always take small bites and chew or mush my food very well as I do not have any teeth. The food got stuck and my husband had to message my throat until I was able to vomit it back out.

Luckily I am in the hospital right now and my dr said that he is going to do a swallowing test on me. I probably wont have it done till Monday but it is similar to SBFT where they take x-rays as you take sips of barium in various positions on a table.

He said this can show how well my throat muscles are working, it will check on the hiatal hernia that I have, and it can show any ulcers, erosion, or inflammation from mouth to stomach.

I will let you know how the test go.


----------



## Earnellzwifey

side note: during this morning episode the nurse had me take a sip of water and I could feel it slide by. When I tried to take a bigger sip it back flowed through my nose.

I also have had two other episodes after a bout vomiting that I was unable to swallow anything at all, not even spit. I went to er and endoscope and said they saw a lot of inflammation and the hernia but attributed to the vomiting episodes.

This current bout came on and I have not vomited in over 6 days.


----------



## acheallova

Good luck and best wishes to you Earnellzwifey. My thoughts and prayers are with you. -hugs-


----------



## DAVID KINGHAM

I have the same problem but finding hard to get my doctor to explore.It is a really horrible feeling like the food hasn't gone down.Hope everyone else has sorted it out.


----------



## hainman

i had the same problem for a while but touch hairy wood it hasnt happened for a long time,im sure my doc mentioned helicabacta as a possible cause but tests were clear,


----------



## acheallova

It seems a common feeling.  Throat closing down n food n meds getting stuck. I'm under the impession that its a manifestation of the disease.


----------



## wildbill_52280

peristaltic action of the muscles of the intestinal tract seems abnormal.

check daily macromineral intake-
calcium1000-1200mg 
magnesium450mg 
potassium 3500mg 

I recommend a magnesium supplement from anyone with ileal crohns, magnesium citrate only and no other forms will do.

do you also have severe anxiety? that is another symptom of low macrominerals.

if this dont work, not sure what else it could be, maybe its a symptom of obstruction.

maybe your dehydrated? drink some water.


----------



## Earnellzwifey

Hello,

I forgot to update after my test. They did not find anything major going on in my throat. The only suggestion was that I cut my pills in half and try to take even smaller bits of food. I have been doing this and I still have problems with food and meds feeling stuck in my throat at times. I do not know what it could be from. My vitamin levels are good and my acid reflux is under control.

I hope you have found relief from your problems.


----------



## acheallova

My scope came back clean as well. Well, except for the nodules they found on my thyroid....ugh more tests on that, if i can ever get insurance again. For me, at least, i believe i have learned that anxiety is becoming a part of my life but the docs don't mind that right now .


----------



## lsgs

I have this problem due to dry mouth and throat!


----------



## HorseLover!!

I have the same problem, each time I try and swallow something It feels like it does get stuck in my throat and chest area or if it doesn't get stuck I end up choking on it and having to spitt it out-I know that part sounds gross.


----------



## acheallova

Isgs,
Are you currently on any medications that cause cotton mouth? That could be a cause for you. There are ways to help with that- suck on a sugar FREE hard candy prior to brushing your teeth before bedtime. This increases saliva production and can help with that. Also, the Biotene products are big right now- they also help with saliva production ( tooth paste, mouth wash etc...) worth a shot. - hugs-


----------



## raesunflower

I just read this and thought that's kind of like what I get sometimes.  I will swallow food but it kind of hurts as it go down then it feels as though it is stuck in my throat.  Feels like a knife sticking through my back.  During my upper endoscopy they found I have hiatal hernia and schatzki ring which is a narrowing of the esophagus so maybe that's causing it.


----------



## lsgs

acheallova said:


> Isgs,
> Are you currently on any medications that cause cotton mouth? That could be a cause for you. There are ways to help with that- suck on a sugar FREE hard candy prior to brushing your teeth before bedtime. This increases saliva production and can help with that. Also, the Biotene products are big right now- they also help with saliva production ( tooth paste, mouth wash etc...) worth a shot. - hugs-


I have an autoimmune disease called sjogren's syndrome which means all my moisture producing glands are attacked, most notably eyes and mouth. At last measurement I produce 0 tears and 0 saliva. It's a pain! Although I am on steroid treatment for my bowels at the moment and a side effect has been increase in salivary flow which is great 

I used to use Biotene gel but you can't get it in the UK at the moment, there's a production problem.


----------



## acheallova

Have you tried the sugar free hard candy trick? Are you on any type of eye lubricant or fake tears for moisture to help your eyes?


----------



## muppet

I've been feeling as though food gets trapped in my pharynx lately, and I even end up coughing some swallows of food back up sometimes. I went for a modified barium swallow study recently which found nothing wrong, though...? :-(


----------



## acheallova

Muppet,
They didn't find any ulcers or hernias? This can contribute to our food coming back up. Might be another question for your doc. - hugs- good luck in getting a definitive answer. Hope you get one soon!


----------



## lsgs

acheallova said:


> Have you tried the sugar free hard candy trick? Are you on any type of eye lubricant or fake tears for moisture to help your eyes?


I use sugar free chewing gum quite a lot to try to stimulate flow. At the level of dryness I had (0ml unstimulated at last measurement!!!) no amount of tricks would help to be honest, other than using water/fluid all the time to get your food down. I use carbomer eyedrops a couple times a week if I feel things getting scratchy. Prior to pred I had to use them 6 times a day!!! Now I barely notice.

I am going to miss prednisolone! haha.


----------



## Danico85

I get it with my meds but my doctor told me it happens to everyone. Its not actually anything stuck in your throat. Its just not went down properly and maybe toutched the sensitive wall of the throat.

Absolutely nothing to worry about.


----------



## acheallova

That is can be Danico, but we also have a disease that can effect the esophagus so it's better to talk to your dr about it, than let it go :wink:.


----------



## JoFowler

I have been experiencing this as well for about a week now.  Whenever I eat, it feels like bits are just sitting there in my throat.  Today, it actually feels like it might be a bit swollen.  

I also have been fighting nausea this week, and wonder if that could be the cause?


----------



## acheallova

Mine feels swollen often, all doc could determine is i need more testing .


----------



## stevereds

He everyone..I just had an upper endo scope, and Dr. couldnt even get the scope into my stomach, due to the narrowing  , He now has me getting a CT scan and MRI of throat  n chest to see whats going on.  Explains why small pills and even water sometimes, cant go down.


----------

